# Electrical PE Exam Results



## focus (Jun 12, 2010)

I did not know where to post this but I wanted to show my appreciation to everyone on the electrical engineering board for the information and support provided on this site. I think this board was the best tool that was instrumental in my success on the exam this spring. All thanks to God, my family and the knowledgable persons on this site! Congratulations too all that have passed their exams! Now... I'm off to pay my registration fee to finish the application LOL! (I don't even know how I overlooked it!)


----------



## audioaddict (Jun 12, 2010)

Congrats!!!

It's a wonderful feeling to pass the PE exam....it'll stay with you for a long time. :th_rockon:

Now GO CELEBRATE!!!


----------



## Crazydock (Jun 13, 2010)

Congratulation!

I agree with you the site is the greatest one. I passed the FE in April 2010 and I am going to PE (Electrical Power) in April 2011.

MWB


----------

